# Where can I get help in the UK?



## yume (Jan 8, 2018)

Hello all.

I am back after not being here for so long, but since then I have been keeping myself busy with life, and really, just ignoring my symptoms. However they are still causing problems in my life, and I am so sick of feeling 'spaced out' or brain fogged. I had had these chronic symptoms since I was a young teenager around 12-14 (I am 30 now). I don't have the attention to completely follow a tv show/movie, instructions from people, and I have to keep asking people to repeat themselves or what happened (which completely baffles them). I am also anxious of driving in this state, because I don't feel like I am behind the wheel or in control.

I am so desperate to feel a clear mind







The intensity comes and goes, and I'm starting to think maybe the underlying problem is anxiety, even though I'm not feeling anxious all the time.

I'm returning to the UK soon, where can I get help in the UK? I've been to the doctor several times, but nothing came out of it. I would like to see a therapist/psychologist, but I don't know if the money is worth it, or whether I can afford it long term. Even if I get the diagnosis, what can they help me with?

Even whilst typing, I can't completely focus on the screen. I struggle to see myself continuing to work full time whilst being in this constant daze...


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

write to them.https://www.unrealuk.org/advice-information


----------



## seven (Oct 3, 2015)

Just go to psychiatist


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

The Maudsley clinic I believe is the UK's gold standard in terms of DP care:

https://www.national.slam.nhs.uk/services/adult-services/depersonalisation/

I had a private consultation with Elaine Hunter there (she's authored books on the subject) and it was a huge relief. Cost me over £200 though from what I remember.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Midnight said:


> The Maudsley clinic I believe is the UK's gold standard in terms of DP care:
> 
> https://www.national.slam.nhs.uk/services/adult-services/depersonalisation/
> 
> I had a private consultation with Elaine Hunter there (she's authored books on the subject) and it was a huge relief. Cost me over £200 though from what I remember.


It should be difficult to get a referral to it unless you live in the London area. This video blogger from Bristol has been there and got 20.session CBT there and have some post on how to get a referral to them.https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLWBz3-L508RX3QtwI7BJZw/videos


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Elaine Hunters private depersonalisation clinic is here.https://thedepersonalisationclinic.com


----------



## yume (Jan 8, 2018)

Thank you both for your help. I've tried the referral route 3 years ago with my local GP (even when I was living in London) and nothing came out of it. I know I should have been persistent and chased it, but I really felt my GP didn't understand me. Even just to get a referral to a mental health community/psychiatrist seems incredibly difficult. I also tried with Pottergate Centre in Norwich too, I didn't want to pay £600 for an assessment at the time, so I tried the referral route again, but nothing happened...



Midnight said:


> The Maudsley clinic I believe is the UK's gold standard in terms of DP care:
> 
> https://www.national.slam.nhs.uk/services/adult-services/depersonalisation/
> 
> I had a private consultation with Elaine Hunter there (she's authored books on the subject) and it was a huge relief. Cost me over £200 though from what I remember.


Can you share how you got this private consultation? £200 doesn't seem bad and I would be willing to pay for this, but I figure this was a long time ago!



Mayer-Gross said:


> Elaine Hunters private depersonalisation clinic is here.https://thedepersonalisationclinic.com


Thank you! I will send a message.

The youtube videos are also very interesting and helpful. I can relate to everything he says.


----------

